# 2000 Ford Ranger



## maxcalvada (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been shopping around for a smaller 4wd vehicle for my landscaping business and also for limited plowing of *mostly city driveways* for some of my clients.

I'm thinking of purchasing a 2000 Ford Ranger -- Super Cab Pickup 3.0L V6 FI 4wd and 3 inch lift. I'm looking to fit it with a 6 or 6.5 ft plow. The seller says this would be no problem. He says the 3 inch lifts would be especially desirable for plowing.

I'm new to trucks and plowing and want to make sure this is good for my needs. Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

you will want to go with the 4.0 min or maybe a good used f250


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Compare full size to Ranger size and you will find you do not gain much going small.
A Ranger will plow driveways and tow a landscape trailer. You pay more for a smaller plow because they are rare compared to full size setups. Some parts for the plow like trip springs are more costly. Your working the light duty truck more then it was designed for. So it breaks more parts and wears out parts quicker. Where a full size truck is designed to work harder then a light duty. Hence you have less repairs and head aches in the long run with a full size truck. Use the Internet and search trucks. Deals are out there. Really try to stay away from used plow trucks. They for the most part are trouble. If you can't repair your own stuff they can be a money pit.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The lift will be harder on the truck if you do decide to plow with it.
I used to plow with a Bronco 11 and it was awesome. I wouldn't hesitate to put a 6 1/2' blade on a Ranger.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I plowed with a Bronco II for 4 seasons. I had an old 6 foot standard Meyer plow with a Western cable controlled pump. It was the DRIVEWAY MACHINE ! I upgraded the alternator to a 100 amp and added a huge battery. The problem I had was it broke parts all the time. It was just not designed to do the work. It chewed through U-Joints, Brakes, Tie rods, 2 front axle shafts, a flex plate and Ball joints. I made good money, but did spend time and money repairing it. So if you do not have the tools and the skill to repair it you may being paying for repairs. You will not get ahead.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

If I was in your situation I would go with at least a 1/2 ton truck. I bet you could find a good F150 for about the same price that this Ranger cost. You could run a 6.5' foot plow or a light duty 7.5' with wings and it would handle it much better than the Ranger. If you didn't want a V8, you could find a 4.2L V6. Very reliable and capable V6. Good luck to ya.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your going to use a Ranger ,Snoway still the best plow for it. A few guys here use that setup and love them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

maxcalvada;782345 said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing a 2000 Ford Ranger -- Super Cab Pickup 3.0L V6 FI 4wd and 3 inch lift. I'm looking to fit it with a 6 or 6.5 ft plow. The seller says this would be no problem. He says the 3 inch lifts would be especially desirable for plowing.
> .


Of course he did. payup

I would argue that a 3" lift and a small truck is not a good combo for plowing. That lift really increases the leverage on the suspension components. And you will likely have to modify the plow for the lift. Once again increasing the leverage.

I think a small truck is fine for driveways. But the overall economics will likely be same for a big truck.


----------



## 99rangerunner (Nov 23, 2009)

really you should have noo problems. last year i plowed with a 4cyl 5spd wrangler with 4in lift and 31s and that had no problem with anything. i mean ya in deeper snow it took me a little bit longer but other then that it was fine


----------

